# connecting a printer with an ethernet cable



## into9rod (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello my name is Rod and i need some help connecting an HP2600N printer ,ok this printer is connected just with the ethernet cable which goes directly to a router and from the router to the computer ok so when i try to install the drivers for the printer it cannot detect any device so the software cannot be installed , so what i did was add a printer in the control panel but my problem is that when i try to search this printer on the local network i dont know what to write it supposed to be http://home/mycomputer/printer/.printer but is not working ...thats all any help will be great


----------



## Made-In-Canada (Jun 14, 2008)

Hello into9rod,

My name is Made-In-Canada and I am here to help you with your problem. After reading over your post I have come up with some questions to ask you.

The problem that I think that you are having is that your computer is not detecting a printer or any other device on your network. Please answer the questions below.

Basic Questions:
1.) Did you follow the installation instructions that came with the printer?
2.) Is the printer powered on?
3.) What sort of router do you have?

Answer these questions, and I will help you further


----------



## into9rod (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks bro, its a black weird router i dont know the brand cuz im not at my house right now,yes is powered on ,yes i followed the instructions but the instrucions that i was following were with the driver cd that i dont have anymore so i decided to install it with a driver that i downloaded from the main page of hp.com but this driver isnt friendly it doesnt ask you if you want to search for the device in the network you now? it just search for a device and recognize it only if you connect the printer with the usb that sucks... so what i did was i printed the network config page so on that page i have all the information about that printer including:
ip address
subnetmask
gateway
dnsserver

so in the control panel where u add a printer the wizard ask you for the url of the device i think is the only way so i tried with the ip that i have on the config page and nothing happens like http://home/nameofthesystem/nameoftheprinter/.printer and is not working...

tks


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You need to add a TCP/IP port on the computer and install the printer to that port. Here are specific directions for the printer.

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...=18972&prodSeriesId=446153&objectID=c00313048


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I suspect your router may not be set up go give the printer an IP address via DHCP (possibly the reason setup can't find it).

On your PC that is connected to the same router, click Start, click Run, and type *cmd* and press Enter. In the command prompt window type *ipconfig /all* and press Enter.

You should see your PC network adapter configuration, something like this:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : vnnyca.adelphia.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-5B-C4-90-69
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.5
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, June 13, 2008 5:13:05 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, June 16, 2008 5:13:05 PM

Does it show DHCP Enabled?

Also, what IP address did the printer config page show for the printer? Was it 169.254.xxx.xxx?

Edit: If the router does not use DHCP there are still alternate ways to install the printer. We just need to know which method to use.


----------



## into9rod (Jan 14, 2008)

I dont know how to do it anymore because firstable the router its a weird router i dont know the brand ,its black and it looks pretty like a switch but with an antenna( its not a motorola) ok so i cannot ping the printer through the computer and the drivers are trash i dont reccomend this printers to anyone ,also the manual that is in hp.com is for configuring this printer but with the the installation CD which i dont have and if you add that this computer is infested with the worst viruses ever in a mini hard drive of 80 Gb aso it have just 5 Gb of free space and the specs of this machine are crap also so my last chance was to log in in safe mode and try to remove the viruses manually but im not so geek to do that i will like to learn ... because i think that the combinatin of the viruses and the weird router is just out of my knowledge, also you cannot install a printer in safe mode but well im sorry cuz im out of topic so i wish i just could make it Work. 
Frank yes the DHCP is enabled the ip address is correct i dont have the config page in my hands right now 


tks all


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

First, nice printer. I love the fact that it's a color laser, and is an HP.

Print a configuration page. This will tell you what IP address the printer got. If it got an address that starts with 192.168.0.x, you are halfway there. (The printer is already set up to get an IP address automatically--so unless you changed something, you should be good.)

Next, to install the printer, you have to create a new standard TCP/IP port. Give it the IP address of the printer (from the configuration page). If you have Vista, select to query the printer directly (Vista has the drivers on the disk). If you are using XP, you will need the driver disk (or download the latest drivers from www.hp.com).

Note that you do not need to install any of the bloatware from the disk, other than the drivers. Let the Windows printer installation install those. The 2600n is a standard TCP/IP printer. It works on any computer (including Windows, Apple, and Linux).

Courtney


----------

